

As Facebook Turns 10, Zuckerberg Wants to Change How Tech Industry Works - ibsathish
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/28/as-facebook-turns-10-zuckerberg-wants-to-change-how-tech-industry-works/?module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog%20Main&contentCollection=Technology&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body

======
DannyBee
"To start, he believes he’s eliminated the technical advantages enjoyed by
Amazon, Google and Yahoo. "

I hope this is just reporter hyperbole, and not a real quote, because if not,
that's pretty arrogant, and from a quick glance, pretty wrong ....

(I can certainly understand if he _hopes_ to achieve that, but to think he
already has is, well, hubris)

------
Adrock
"Open Compute is an initiative that Facebook started three years ago to help
big computing centers add the kind of cost cuts and efficiency gains that
open-source software — where programmers share ideas and code across company,
university and even national boundaries — to single computer servers and Web
management.

If that sounds technical, you’re right."

I've read that first sentence 10 times and I'm still not sure how it parses as
English.

------
xiaoma
"Thank you for visiting NYTimes.com We hope you’ve enjoyed your 10 free
articles this month. You can come back next month for another 10 free
articles, or choose unlimited access with a Digital Subscription and continue
to enjoy the world’s best journalism, anytime, anywhere and on any device.
Subscribing is quick and easy."

------
TheBiv
In the video that accompanies this article, Mark talks about how one of his
goals is to bring down the cost of subscribing to data access on just your
phone.

I know this is elementary, but I just realized that each year I spend $1,200
on the ability to access data on my phone. That is a pretty hefty expense.

~~~
boyter
Just out of curiosity which country are you in and how much data are you
getting?

I ask because I am in Australia (where its well known that the cost of data is
insane) and I am getting 1.5 gig a month for $15.

~~~
TheBiv
Holy cow!! I live in the US (specially Dallas, Texas) and my carrier is AT&T
and I have the "unlimited" plan (which is actually not possible to get now a
days bc they have data caps, they just throttle me if I use too much data,
hints the quote around unlimited)

------
benched
Maybe I'm jaded by perennial Internet jargon, but I couldn't find any content
in this article.

Sample of many words written with nothing said: _" People are starting new
businesses made for the way customers want to consume technology – more
flexible, with more choice and control"_. Mm. Enlightening.

~~~
kristopolous
well, that's story deadlines for you.

